# Error Code 2



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ameya23 said:


> Hi, I own a LTZ Cruze..
> sometimes when shutting down the car, i get error code 2..
> the power button has a yellow light..
> i need to start the car again and then shut down..
> anyone has anyidea what this error is?


Is it a diesel? I think you may be in the wrong forum. Have you taken it to a dealer?


----------



## ameya23 (Sep 30, 2013)

yes, its diesel..
i'm from India


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk. Does your owner's manual describe the error code? The North American manuals list most, but not all the error codes the driver may see.


----------



## ameya23 (Sep 30, 2013)

obermd said:


> Welcome to CruzeTalk. Does your owner's manual describe the error code? The North American manuals list most, but not all the error codes the driver may see.


glad to be here..
no, my manual doesnt have an error code list..
and the people at chevrolet also dont have anyidea..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ameya23 said:


> glad to be here..
> no, my manual doesnt have an error code list..
> and the people at chevrolet also dont have anyidea..


Here's a long shot - Jackie (Chevy Customer Care) here on CruzeTalk may be able to get the code description for you. GM hasn't yet made their social media division global but she does try to assist non-US owners. If nothing else she should be able to get you the phone number of Chevy/India so you can call them and ask. She'll need your VIN and country of purchase (which I'm assuming is India). Find a post by Chevy Customer Care, click the username and select "Private Message" from the menu.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Maybe someone on this forum can help:

Chevrolet Cruze Owners, Chevy Cruze Owners, Chevrolet Cruze Forum, Chevy Cruze Forum

They seem to have more members from outside North America and Australia who may be more familiar with your Powertrain.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for the reference, obermd, I was able to speak to ameya23. Ameya23, please check your private message for my response. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

